# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى المكياج والعطور والاكسسوارات - الحقائب والاحذية >  احذية ديور خريف 2012 2013

## دموع الغصون

*
احذية ديور خريف 2012 2013
بتصميمات مبهرة نعرض لك مجموعة احذية ديور خريف 2012 2013 لبيت الازياء الفرنسى ديور والمجموعة تتميز بالموديلات المتنوعة الانماط باناقة تناسب الجميع مستعينة بخامات الشمواة والساتان والفرو بدرجات الارجوانى والقوشيا والاسود والان لك الحكم على احذية ديور خريف 2012 2013


الحذاء من الشمواة الارجوانى ومزينة من اعلى بفيونكة كبيرة من الشمواة باللون الاسود والكعب عالى رفيع



الحذاء من الشمواة السوداء ومزينة من اعلى بفيونكة كبيرة من الشمواة باللون الاسود والكعب عالى رفيع



الحذاء من الشمواة الارجوانى الترابى ومزين من الخلف طبقتين من الفيونكة الساتان بينما الكعب عالى رفيع



الحذاء من الشمواة الارجوانى ومزين الامام بالجلد الارجوانى مزين من الامام بفيونكة صغيرة بينما الكعب عالى سميك



الحذاء من الشمواة البنى الفاتح مزين من الامام بفيونكة صغيرة بينما الكعب عالى سميك مزين بالشموتة الكريمى بنقشة جلود الحيوان


الحذاء من الساتان الفوشيا بمقدمة حادة حيث الكعب عالى سميك مزين بالساتان واسفل الكعب مزين باطار ذهبى



البوت من الشمواة السوداء المزينة من الجانب بالاحزمة القصيرة بينما الكعب عالى سميك مطعم بالشمواة



البوت من الفرو الاسود الكثيف بالشعيرات السوداء يتدلى من الجانب سلسلة فضية بينما الكعب عالى 


*

----------


## &روان&

هاد كتير حلو وراقي وبيمشي مع اغلب الموديلات  يسلمو دموع

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

هاد كتير حلو وبناسبني لاني ما بحب الكعب العالي رغم انه كلهم حلوات وزوئك حلو بالانتقاء دموع

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكورات صبايا على المرور

----------


## (dodo)

واما كمان عجبتني هاي 
يسلمو دموع  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## دموع الغصون

لا كتير هيك دودو زوئك نفس زوء روان في سر بالموضوع ماتحكيلي خوات ومن هالحكي اطلعي من هاالابواب 
انبسطت كتير بمرورك

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

وانا كمان رح اختار الحذاء من الشمواة السوداء
يسلموووووو دموع الغصون

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكورة على المرور 
هو تقريبا الشمواه الاسود اكتر واحد عملي وستايل مناسب لاكتر من مناسبه

----------


## محمد العزام

حلوين دموع 
يسلموا ايديكي 

بفضل يكون الانتقاء للصبايا

----------


## دموع الغصون

كنو الشباب ما بهتمو لقصص البنات هي 
مشكور محمد على المرور انبسطت بتواجدك 
اكيد متل ما نحنا بنهتم لاناقة آدم أدم بهتم لاناقة حواء

----------


## اليتيم العماني

أحذية راقية , لكن , برأيك : كيف تستطيع حواء حفظ توازنها وهي مرتدية له ؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
حواء قادرة على حفظ التوازن بطريقة مذهلة خاصة عندما يتعلق ذلك بطلتها الأنوثية 
مشكور اليتيم على التعليق الجميل 




*

----------

